#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Songs for Children

## phuketbound

I've used many of these songs over the years when teaching. Children can practice pronunciation, and learn the flow of the English grammar.

For many of these songs, I also teach gestures (actions) to go with them. In my opinion, children learn and remember more if you can incorporate auditory, visual, and kinesthetic learning. Other songs here, are just fun for children. If you have extra time, or you are teaching singing, then maybe these can be of use to you. 

The Karaoke songs, all come with lyrics that are helpful if you are teaching a song. Some of these songs are good for a warmer, just to get them moving. 

Feel free to add onto this list. I will add onto it over time. I'm currently teaching singing for a club activity. 

*Songs*

*Little Bunny Foo Foo Song*

*

* 
*ABC Song*

*

* 
*Five Little Monkeys*

*

* 
*The Wheels on the Bus*

*

**
If Your Happy and You Know It*

*

**
Old McDonald Had a Farm*

*

* 
*Twinkle Twinkle Little Star*

*

* 
*London Bridges Falling Down*

*

* 
*7 Days in a Week*

*

* 
*The Elephant Song*

*

* 
*The Duck Song*

*

* 
*Baby Beluga* 

*

* 
*Banana Phone* 

*

* 

*Karaoke Songs* 

*Wheels on the Bus* 

*

**
Baa Baa Black Sheep* 

*

* 
*Apples and Bananas* 

*

* 
*Brush your teeth* 

*

* 
*There Was an Old Lady* 

*

* 
*The Shoe Tying Song*

*

* 
*Hakuna Matata*

*

* 
*Its Raining Its Pouring* 

*

* 
*The Itsy Bitsy Spider*

*

* 
*The Hokey Pokey*

*

**
Down By the Bay*

*

**
Chicka Chicka Boom Boom*

*

**
Bingo*

*

* 
*Mr. Sun*

*

* 
*Row, Row, Row Your Boat*

*

**
London Bridge*

*

**
Im a Little Teapot*

*

* 
*One, Two Buckle My Shoe*

*

* 
*Skinamarinkeedoo*

*

* 
*Shake my Sillies Out*

*

* 
*There was an Old Lady*

*

**
Never Smile at a Crocodile*

*

* 
*Three Blind Mice*

*

* 
*Whole World in his Hands*

*

**
Bumping Up and Down in my Little Red Wagon*

*

**
The Name Game*

*

* 
*Skip Counting Song*

*

* 
*The Ants Go Marching In*

*

* 
*If All the Raindrops Tasted Like*

*

* 
*Do your Ears Hang Low*

*

* 
*Elmos Song*

*

*

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## somtamslap

My Prathom 3's absolutely love singing along to this one..
Have fun now

----------


## Cujo

Great, just what I've been looking for for my son but can you post the lyrics. Youtube's blocked in China.

----------


## phuketbound

^^Kingwilly and Somtamslap..these songs are not suitable for children. 

For a mod, that gets to post his own teaching stuff..I'm quite disappointed that you post these songs for children. What kind of teacher are you? Anyway, I will just stop posting here now because that and the one somtam posted are not on topic. So immature.

----------


## baldrick

fer fcuks sake woman - how it will work is a little later hillbilly will come along and see what the pair of monkeys has posted and he will just bin the posts - you don't need to get on your high horse

then hillbilly will probably green you for your effort at posting some good stuff in one of his pet forums

----------


## kingwilly

> I'm quite disappointed that you post these songs for children.


*snigger*






> What kind of teacher are you?


one with a sense of humour.




> Anyway, I will just stop posting here now because that and the one somtam posted are not on topic. So immature.


another flounce. 

and didn't you have me on ignore too?

----------


## barbaro

Great thread.  I love songs, and yes they work and are important.

Greens to you!

----------


## Rattanaburi

Great, I was thinking about this too. There are lots of Thai songs for kids on youtube too. My daughter is going to like these vids. Thanks, phuket.

----------


## phuketbound

Thanks, Rattanburi, and Milkman. 




> Great, just what I've been looking for for my son but can you post the lyrics. Youtube's blocked in China.


I will work on getting them all in a pdf. version and is it possible to post a pdf. on teakdoor? Also, there are some of the lyrics for these songs, and more on this website. It is a great site for children's songs, and you can buy them off the internet too, and download the songs in .pdf version. 

Wee Sing Books and Audio

----------

